
Weird star - strange dips in brightness are a bit baffling - TeMPOraL
http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2015/10/14/weird_star_strange_dips_in_brightness_are_a_bit_baffling.html
======
TeMPOraL
Currently, the article title is: "Did Astronomers Find Evidence of an Alien
Civilization? (Probably Not. But Still Cool.)". I found it a bit too link-
baity and flag-inviting for what is a pretty interesting article from Bad
Astronomy, therefore used a title decoded from the URL. Let me know if I
should change it back, or to something else.

Yes, there are aliens in the article - because the dips in brightness are _so_
baffling, that there are suggestions from serious astronomers that we may be -
unlikely, but still - witnessing construction of a megastructure.

